# Rashard Lewis in town



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Free-agent small forward Rashard Lewis arrived in Orlando Sunday for his visit with the Orlando Magic, who are trying to sign him away from the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> Lewis had dinner with Magic General Manager Otis Smith and will be in Orlando for a couple of days to talk about the parameters of a contract and tour the Magic facilities.


Link

Hopefully we can get something right this offseason... RASHARD!! WE NEED YOU!!:biggrin:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Good to hear. I think at this point it's extremely likely, almost inevitable that the Magic acquire Lewis -- it's just a matter of what we have to give up in a sign and trade if that's the route we go, and if we'll be able to keep Darko that determines whether this is a successful offseason. I still think we could get Seattle to bite on Turkoglu with expiring contract(s) (Garrity, Arroyo) and pick(s) or the rights to Fran Vazquez sign and trade for Lewis. I think it's important to note that as of yesterday Vazquez counts against the salary cap according to Article VII, Section 4 of the Collective Bargaining Agreement. He counts only during the offseason, not during the regular season because he signed a contract with a non-NBA team. Seattle would probably take a flier on him, they have nothing to lose. They might not want Turkoglu, but I think Vazquez and a future first combined with Garrity or Arroyo's deal coming off the books next season would be enough to take on the final three years of Hedo's deal.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

With Lewis Opting out of his contract... does this make him an Unrestricted FA? i didn't think a S & T was possible in regards to Lewis... please correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46860/20070702/report_lewis_agrees_to_sign_with_magic/



> WKMG Channel 6 -
> Orlando television station WKMG Local 6 is reporting that Rashard Lewis has agreed to sign with the Orlando Magic on July 11.
> 
> The deal is reported for 5 years and $75 million.
> ...


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*

Gives the Magic a pretty formidable inside-outside game alongside Dwight.

Dunno about the Darko move however. Even though he obviously hasn't developed as everyone expected, he only just turned 22 and skilled 7 footers don't exactly grow on trees.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*

Too bad moves, in my opinion. Gerald Wallace will sign for much cheaper and the Magic should have waited to see if they could match Darko's offer sheet if it was low.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*

i think Miami has some competition in the SE division


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> With Lewis Opting out of his contract... does this make him an Unrestricted FA? i didn't think a S & T was possible in regards to Lewis... please correct me if i'm wrong..





> Seattle has the added advantage of being able to sign Lewis to a six-year contract under the NBA collective bargaining agreement, while other teams can only offer him a five-year deal.
> 
> That extra year has brought into play the possibility of a sign-and-trade deal.


(http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2922644)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*



Premier said:


> Too bad moves, in my opinion. Gerald Wallace will sign for much cheaper and the Magic should have waited to see if they could match Darko's offer sheet if it was low.


Orlando needs outside shooting badly, this is a perfect fit. Losing Darko is bad but I think Lewis outweights that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Rashard Lewis in, Darko Out*



Premier said:


> Too bad moves, in my opinion. Gerald Wallace will sign for much cheaper and the Magic should have waited to see if they could match Darko's offer sheet if it was low.


Lewis is a better fit for Orlando. We desperately needed more 3 point shooting and Wallace certainly does not provide that. Wallace is a better all-around player but I think Lewis is a better fit here.

But the report of Darko being out might be premature. I can still see some kind of sign and trade happening.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Picking up Lewis is nice but it would be even nicer if we found some way to keep Darko.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its a nice fit, but man did they overpay for him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

15 mil per is steep if true. That's what sucks about free agency ... unless you are one of the big market teams you pretty much have to overpay to get anyone. At least the contract ends around the time he will probably start declining. I'm surprised Lewis didn't go for a 3 yr deal and then try to sign another long one after that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm excited to have Lewis coming to Orlando, but extremely worried about the front court situation. Dwight Howard, Tony Battie and probably no one else that deserves to be in the NBA.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i wonder what the actual terms are. it's $75M over 5 years. 

i'm curious if it's a typical contract, end loaded $12 year 1, $14 year 2, etc.... or something kind of what ben wallace signed, front loaded, where he gets $20 year 1, $18 year 2, etc... 

either way, pretty steep price to pay. grant hill, nice to know ya.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Redick, Hedo, and Garrity isn't good enough for you?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

The NBA's most sought-after free agent is going to the Magic Kingdom.

Rashard Lewis has given the Orlando Magic a verbal commitment to leave the Seattle SuperSonics and sign a max contract on July 11, according to NBA front-office sources.

That's the first day free agents are allowed to officially sign new contracts.

Unless a sign-and-trade arrangement is worked out with Lewis' old team or unless it can otherwise shed payroll between now and July 11, Orlando will have to renounce the rights to restricted free agent Darko Milicic to create the salary-cap space needed to sign Lewis to a deal believed to be in the $15 million-a-year range.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2924228


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

$15 million a year eh? Well, I guess you gotta use your cap space SOMEHOW.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

KVIP112 said:


> Redick, Hedo, and Garrity isn't good enough for you?



...No. 
I don`t know if your joking or not, but Redick isn`t able to make an impact yet (besides the fact that all he can do is shoot), Hedo`s a solid player, nothing spectacular, and Pat Garrity is a joke.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Hopefully lewis stays healthy and provides some offense for this team. i'm excited to see how everything will fit together...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Patrick Ewing was also signed yesterday... as an Assistant to SVG...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So whats the lineup?

Nelson/Ariza/Lewis/Dwight/??


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> So whats the lineup?
> 
> Nelson/Ariza/Lewis/Dwight/??


if we ARE going to pull a S&T then i would love to see us dump Darko and get Chris Wilcox... 

Nelson/Redick/Lewis/Wilcox/Howard

with Ariza coming off the bench and providing energy... he would probably play a lot of minutes, due to the lack of perimeter defense. I think we need to look for a point as well to light a fire under jameer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe Patrick Ewing will agree to be a player-coach? We could use his size, I wonder if he still has that running hook in the paint?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pssst, Dwight.. don't sign the extension.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Maybe Patrick Ewing will agree to be a player-coach? We could use his size, I wonder if he still has that running hook in the paint?


lol

Here is a link for a cool mix i found on youtube...Rashard Mix


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Rumors have it that the Magic and Sonics are working on sign and trade deal along the lines of:

Rashard Lewis and Earl Watson
for
Keyon Dooling, Carlos Arroyo, Pat Garrity, cash, and possibly a pick.


Seattle, supposedly, is just interested in expiring deals and unloading Watson's contract.


This would be absolutely terrific for the Magic because it would allow the Magic to re-sign Darko as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> Rumors have it that the Magic and Sonics are working on sign and trade deal along the lines of:
> 
> Rashard Lewis and Earl Watson
> for
> ...


If that is a second round pick i'd do it. All those Magic players are expendable.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well... i dont think we'll be able to keep darko now. maybe we can pull off a s&t with another team with him? 

i'd be estatic to do that s&t with seattle, less the draft pick.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think it's a very good signing because the contract is too big. G.Wallace would be a better option. He has more energy and comes in cheaper.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dean the Master said:


> I don't think it's a very good signing because the contract is too big. G.Wallace would be a better option. He has more energy and comes in cheaper.



Wallace wasn't a good fit for this team.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JNice said:


> Wallace wasn't a good fit for this team.


I agree. I think Orlando needs a shooter like Lewis more than a slasher like Wallace.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Enigma said:


> Rumors have it that the Magic and Sonics are working on sign and trade deal along the lines of:
> 
> Rashard Lewis and Earl Watson
> for
> ...


I`d do it in a heartbeat.


Crap in return for Rashard and, essentially Darko. We`re hosed bigman-wise if we lose Darko. No cap room and Dwight, Battie, and uke: James Augustine as our only big men under contract.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Ironically, Gerald Wallace would now be a pretty good fit. With the space created from Lewis' outside shooting and Dwight's double teams his slashing style of play would be ideal.

If the proposed sign and trade from last page went down, the Magic might have enough space to get Wallace as well.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

bmac said:


> Ironically, Gerald Wallace would now be a pretty good fit. With the space created from Lewis' outside shooting and Dwight's double teams his slashing style of play would be ideal.
> 
> If the proposed sign and trade from last page went down, the Magic might have enough space to get Wallace as well.


I doubt we would go for another small forward over Darko.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Perhaps, but Wallace can pretty much play SG, SF or PF (which he did a LOT 2 seasons ago when Okafor was injured).

Given Darko's agent is demanding $10m i know i'd rather pay Wallace.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Lewis is a good signing. While I love Gerald Wallace he doesn't fit as well with our team. We need someone to open up the court, not Wallace who'd encourage more packing of the lane.

As for Darko, Otis has ****ed up. No qualifying offer? He won't be re-signing here, so we came off worse in the Darko trade. If we'd have kept Cato and our pick we'd be sitting on more cap space and a 1st rounder this year. Great job management. If you're going to take a risk on a young guy, at least re-sign him so you can trade him away. Let a 7' young, talented big man walk? Only Otis would.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Lewis is a good signing. While I love Gerald Wallace he doesn't fit as well with our team. We need someone to open up the court, not Wallace who'd encourage more packing of the lane.
> 
> As for Darko, Otis has ****ed up. No qualifying offer? He won't be re-signing here, so we came off worse in the Darko trade. If we'd have kept Cato and our pick we'd be sitting on more cap space and a 1st rounder this year. Great job management. If you're going to take a risk on a young guy, at least re-sign him so you can trade him away. Let a 7' young, talented big man walk? Only Otis would.


I read that Otis thinks there isn't much of a market for Darko anymore and they'll be able to re-sign him as an unrestricted FA. I think he's crazy.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what do you mean we have nothing for the cato trade? we still have carlitos arroyito. 

if anything, we could always swap pat garrity and keyon dooling for i dunno... nazr mohammed and flip murray.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I read that Otis thinks there isn't much of a market for Darko anymore and they'll be able to re-sign him as an unrestricted FA. I think he's crazy.


I wouldn't be surprised if Otis is floating that around. We've lost Darko. Cornstein won't let him sign in Orlando, and will probably hold a grudge against us until Otis is out of here. Perhaps longer.

I can't believe we'd let Darko walk. A young 7 footer with great passing skills, good defense, a decent jumper and the ability to bring out opposing 4/5's. The ideal partner for Dwight. And he's gone. Great.

The whole situation was played wrong. We should have had him signed up for the long term last summer.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

You will regret paying lewis ($90.764) this much money.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

kind of like how you paid shaq 20 mil? 

here's what i see. orlando has $40M of contracts ATM. add on Rashard for $15M (and it's not probably 15 this year, but not the point) and we have $55M with 12 players. throw in 3 more players (a 2nd rounder or random fa players for practice bodies) and we're exactly at where the salary cap is with 15 players.

as long as we can keep dwight and shard together, role players wouldnt be too hard to find.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Shaq got us a ring. Paying 90 mil, and possible even close to 120 mil to a 23 ppg, second option guy is insane.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

120 million is insane. That was a really stupid signing. Being a fan of a team that issued a lot of really bad contracts several years ago, and are just starting to come out of it....I can tell you that you will not be happy long term with this deal unless you win a championship....which isn't a given.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Rashard is good, real good... but not worth $121 million. That type of contract should be for guys like Lebron, Kobe, and Wade. Rashard isnt on their level.


----------

